

Ask HN:  Living in a warehouse? - chopsueyar

Has anyone ever done this?  What is your warehouse like?<p>I'd like to build the ultimate hacker home and warehouse.  What would you put in it?
======
chopsueyar
There was a slashdot thread about this many years ago. If anybody can find the
link, that would be awesome.

~~~
Irene
Here it is: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=316819>

~~~
chopsueyar
Thanks!

------
andymoe
An enclosed living space so you can afford to heat/cool it.

------
egiva
For whatever reason I'm fascinated by industrial robots - it would be great to
have a couple of those enormous robotic arms for simulated wii hacked sword
fights: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qEotHQgUsg> check out minute 0:58...

~~~
chopsueyar
Be careful! I would not want to get hit with that racket.

